# colony



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone seen the reality show colony? I've watch two episodes on netflix and already learned a lot. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The supposed drama and obvious " set-up for tv audience scenarios" begin to grate after a while but otherwise its ok. Ive watched em all and usually end up cursing at the tv trying to tell em what to do.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Watched it when it was on. There few good idears generally was out wieghed by there dumb mistakes. Lots a resources round they never thought ta use. 

Just to much what they didn't do ta list here. Pick out the good stuff but yall prolly learn more usin yer common sense an sayin "hey they should a done this" in some a the various situations they was in.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

There maybe 1 or 2 people on the show that know anything. The rest are actor/actress want-a-bes. I would watch the show the same as reading these posts to learn something.

Like the other posters on this thread I spent a lot of time screaming at the TV and laughing at the stupid crap they did.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

reality show?......i thought it was a comedy..........


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I think people who have useful knowledge (and are hard workers) would fast get tired of the idiots and have them "removed".


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I think people who have useful knowledge (and are hard workers) would fast get tired of the idiots and have them "removed".


Well that I can definitely agree with. One thing that annoys me is the women getting there feelings hurt too quick and coming back with attitude. This just let me know for sure Im not doing the group survival thing. Me and my family...that's it. I have a feeling that if it does hit the fan too many people will be worried about "rights" and what is fair. Don't have time for that.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Well that I can definitely agree with. One thing that annoys me is the women getting there feelings hurt too quick and coming back with attitude. This just let me know for sure Im not doing the group survival thing. Me and my family...that's it. I have a feeling that if it does hit the fan too many people will be worried about "rights" and what is fair. Don't have time for that.


don't base your decision on scripted crap/drama... maybe you'll get lucky and have allies that DON'T suck... :dunno:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> ... maybe you'll get lucky and have allies that DON'T suck...


Try to choose them now.... not later.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I think people who have useful knowledge (and are hard workers) would fast get tired of the idiots and have them "removed".


Unfortunately the idiots are usually in the majority &#8230;


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you are talking the first one.. There was a fella on there that after the first nasty blow up aimed at me HE would not have been there come morning. 
Plus this same doofus should never have been allowed to do any of the trading. Who lets the other party know that they have a huge amount of oranges and then trades them ALL AWAY! Moron. He didn't even bother to dicker the guy down for stuff.. at least the one gal got a huge jar of peanut butter for a smooch.. now that is the way to go..
They all worried about things that were not that important first.. like a shower and electric. me I'd of made sure that most of the food was hidden in different areas and that the place was secure.
And what the heck why were they all sleeping in the same room??
So many screw ups.. hubs and I got much amusement yelling at the TV and laughing. Do ya know how many times I must have said.. look at them walking by all that food and not even picking any... dandelions/weeds you name it I could see it on the tv.. sheesh..

and the second one.. Too many things to comment on.. How much time do you have?


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought season two was slightly more realistic than season one.

However, people in both seasons wasted resources and sacrifices team members unnecessarily far too often. (Of course, whadda you expect when you're dealing with a bunch of sheeple?! Lol.)

There were some clever ideas in season one, but I think some of them would be difficult to implement without sacrificing the safety of the group.

("Hey, we're a band of starving people in the middle of post-apocalyptic Los Angeles. Let's make a gasifier! Nobody will notice the smoke and come for us! Yeah...and they'll never hear the sound of our loud-as-heck generator and power tools either...")

Still...I learned some stuff. It's worth a view.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OH yea! on season two.. they made the soup and then the ditzy lumber chick buried it? I would have put it to the side on the fire but low and added more water and just let it simmer till they wanted to eat again.. maybe adding more of the kudzu that was growing along the back fencing and some of the dandelions etc. and the swamp that was close and no one went in pairs to glean from it at all(more than once or twice) and chick that wandered off- too bad, so sad.. 
You always let someone know and you go in pairs..even to the can.. all that bright white rescue tent? I have to say I would have pulled it down and used it for something else.. they were so out in the open and I don't think they even looked at any of the other buildings.. and once again "gotta have electric" mentality really bites them in the butt. I think it is cool that they made a wind generator but it sure put up a huge "hey look at me". I also would have probably tried raiding the raiders. 
And the one chick after getting the rotten pigs washing her hair in the filtered drinking water? REALLY the water from the canal would have done just as well.. at least they got smart and caught the huge amount of rain water that was coming in and showered in it when it happened.
And what kind of ding dong makes a smoker out of pressed wood? and then bitches cuz it caught fire?? DOH' I have a feeling that there was much more resources that were hidden for them and they just didn't look for it. their guard duty was pitiful.. he went to bed and didn't wake someone else to take his place? So many things so little time.. 
But I will say that with me and the heat down south.. I'd probably croak on them the first week..  but you never know..


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The stupidest thing was leaving their food out in the open on shelves for the raiders to grab. They would have had to find the food if I had anything to do with it. Also what is this sticks and stones defence. I know they can't use real guns but paint ball or laser training weapons with blanks would be ok. The U S Army trains with them !


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Emerald said:


> OH yea! on season two.. they made the soup and then the ditzy lumber chick buried it?


LMFAO at this part! I mean, seriously?! ))))


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

yeah either through their stupidity or their ingenuity I did learn some things. don't know bout the whole community thing but I believe I could make my family quite comfortable with some tweeking to some of the ideas they had. I agree the priorities were screwed up a bit.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BlackParacord said:


> LMFAO at this part! I mean, seriously?! ))))


She put it in a cooler and buried it to keep it cool.. of course the fire ants feasted.

and they are not anywhere near normal.. there were no babies and no old people and other groups like whiny teens in the mix. They need to really make it good and add folks like us to the mix and other folks who are totally lost.

it could be the new version of survivor.. no one gets voted off the island and they lose things for being stupid and petty.. but gain things when they do stuff right.. and at the end if no one sneaks away to end it or gives up and they are all there at the end of say.. 90 days then they get to split the money.. That I would tune in for. Or if folks give up depending on how many days there were there together then each day would be worth so much...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

At this point I am thinking that any hardcore preppers would be boring to watch do one of these shows. They just know too much, and are too preppared. It's a lot more fun to watch three guys try to come up with the tools and knowledge they need to fix something than watch one guy come along and wipe out his multi tool and deal with it, and has far less chances for the commentators to explain it to the viewers. 


I would love an TV show with 3 identical compounds. Toss in three teams; one hard core people who know what they're doing, one of the average preppers who think they do, and one of civilians. Watch how they use the resources differently. After like 3 weeks have the teams tour each other's bases to come up with ideas. 

Let go for another three weeks. I think it would fascinating to watch on several fronts, like what they do initially, how they maintain. After the tour I could just picture some teams trying to copy a good idea from another team frantically, and doing it better or worse.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Try to choose them now.... not later.


that was the implication... I should've clarified that


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Been watching it on Netflix too. Interesting ideas and concepts. 
Some of their priorities are out of whack. Security wasn't a priority for the first few episodes. Scary.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha

prepare_survive_thrive... Thank you for your post, I wasn't aware of the show but like most reality shows, sounds alittle unrealistic but will check it out


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> prepare_survive_thrive... Thank you for your post, I wasn't aware of the show but like most reality shows, sounds alittle unrealistic but will check it out


yeah don't expect to be blown away but there may be something you can learn. I watch a lot of the survival shows like dual survivor, survivor man and doomsday preppers. I have yet to watch one episode that I haven't learned something how ever small it may be. you know what they say when you stop learning.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Was watching the second season of the colony. Those people never secured their area. Then wondered why people would just take their stuff.


----------

